# Maiden Voyage



## E6FIREMAN (Aug 10, 2012)

well we just got back from our maiden voyage with the new to us 27rsds had a great time and the weather was perfect! went to the yogi bears in tabor city nc great place they have done a lot of adding on since the last time we were there added another pool,jump pillow,mini golf 18 hole,another bath house really nice,and about another 30 or so sites full hook up if you have the chance i highly recomend you check it out oh and an ice cream shop!!well hope everyone has a good week and cant wait to take her out again!!


----------



## Maryg (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats! We just took our 28BHS out for the first time too. It's a little scary and intimidating. But the trailer performed well.


----------

